# If you had to live with 2 handguns



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I placed this thread here because it deals with revolvers and autos
there have been several threads recently on buying one handgun with a lot of replies
so i thought that 
WHAT IF I COULD ONLY HAVE 2 HANDGUNS
AND WHY
I have considered one semi auto and one revolver
option 1 - auto 1911 45acp and revolver S&W 617 22lr
option 2 - auto Ruger Mkiii 22lr and revolver S&W 629 44mag
option 3 - auto double stack 9mm and revolver S&W 686 357mag

any other comments to add?
thought that some of those that are considering just one handgun might like to see options


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Because of financial constraints, I currently own only two handguns; Sig P229 SAS Gen 2 in 9mm and Kel Tec P3AT. So far, it works for me. :smt033


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

option 3 is what I started with. Revolver in 357 MAG was my first, double stack 9mm semi next. If I had to sell my others, I'd keep the 2 I started with.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If I could only have two they would be autos. I guess out of your options I would go with 1,3 and 2 in that order. If I could mix up your options it would be the 1911 and the Ruger.

If I havd to choose one revolver and one auto out of my collection it would be...

Springfield 1911










Colt Python










I can't reload .22LR:smt033


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

HK and S&W revolver


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably go with a Glock 23 which gives me the capability to convert to 9mm with a barrel swap and different mags, not to mention I could just get a .22 conversion kit later. A lot of people like to practice with a .22, but I think the practice is better when it still uses the same trigger as your carry gun.

For the second gun I'd probably go with a 3" Ruger GP100 which could be carry gun if needed and would allow me to use either .357Mag or .38Spcl. The S&Ws are nice revolvers and I have a couple but the Ruger is more solid and costs a little less nor does it have that stupid lock.

There are plenty of options out there and while I shudder at the thought of only having two guns, I'd try to pick the two that I could get the most versitility out of. A .22 Revolver is more of a niche piece and isn't very versitile, sure it's fun but if you're going to limit yourself to two guns, why _waste _it on that unless you have a revolver of similar style as your primary carry gun, but if you could only have two, why limit yourself to two revolvers?

While the 1911 is fine piece and is probably my favorite, it's ammunition capacity is a definite limitation that would prevent me from owning one if I was limited to two guns nor is it as cost effective to adapt to different calibers and is more expensive in almost every aspect than any _standard _gun. The only reason I bring up price is that I don't know why else I would limit myself to two guns unless for some reason the wife was dead set against a larger collection.

If cost were the factor I don't think I'd buy a dedicated .22 as I could just not buy the 2nd gun and have more money left for practicing with a center fire gun.

My thoughts might change on this pending the reason why only two guns is an option.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Because the question is 2 handguns it makes it less difficult to answer. I can own plenty of shotguns and rifles besides.

I would get a CZ P-01. It is a 9mm that is small enough to conceal yet is Hi Cap and a very good shooter. My second hand gun would be H&K M704501 or a STI Trojan 1911. Why? because I like the them and they are reliable, good guns. 

My only thought is if I could actually only own 2 guns I might try to keep them the same caliber so I always had ammo for both. If that were the case I would stick with the P-01 and get a Dan Wesson PM9 or the STI Gaurdian 9mm. 

Man am I glad I don't have to limit my choices to only 2 guns.

RCG


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The thought of being forced to own just two handguns hurts my head, so I will not be contributing to this thread....

OK - just kidding. If I could only have two, it would be a HK P2000SK in 9mm for carry/defense purposes, and a Hammerli 208s for inexpensive target shooting/plinking.

If I had to pick one semi and one revo, then it would be a 4" Colt Python and the Hammerli.

If I had to pay for them myself, I would probably substitute an S&W 41 for the Hammerli.

If I had to pick only two from the handguns I already own, it would be my Walther P5c and 6" Python, and relegate my .22 shooting to my rifles.......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hideit said:


> ...I have considered one semi auto and one revolver...


Why have to become expert with two very different systems? That seems to me to be counter-productive.
(Well, maybe it'd work out if both guns were DAO, with similar pull weight and smoothness.)

But who am I to talk? My favorite pistol is a single-action, .45 ACP, M1911A1 "shortie" much like an Officers' Model, but my daily carry is a DAO AMT .45 Backup.
Yeah, well that's OK: My psychiatrist says that I exhibit schizoid tendencies.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> Because of financial constraints, I currently own only two handguns; Sig P229 SAS Gen 2 in 9mm and Kel Tec P3AT. So far, it works for me. :smt033


I looked up the Sig...dang, I wish I had your financial constraints, Todd; maybe someday.

As far as the OP's question, I do not own any handguns as of yet, but option 3 sounds like it would be most to my taste. It's the only one to include a 9mm, which seems to be a versatile and easy-to-find caliber (although the other calibers listed are also highly regarded), and depending on the particular gun, might be convertible to .22 for cheaper shooting if you wished. The other guys who've posted certainly have more experience than I do, however.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> I looked up the Sig...dang, I wish I had your financial constraints, Todd; maybe someday.


Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it. :mrgreen:

I'm in no means crying poverty, but we're not rolling in it either. Add a special needs child to the mix whose specialist doctor, supplements, and some therapies aren't covered by insurance, that doesn't leave a whole lot of discretionary income left over. I wasn't able to just go out an buy a $900 gun, I had to sell both of my XD's to pay for it.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm in no means crying poverty, but we're not rolling in it either. Add a special needs child to the mix whose specialist doctor, supplements, and some therapies aren't covered by insurance, that doesn't leave a whole lot of discretionary income left over. I wasn't able to just go out an buy a $900 gun, I had to sell both of my XD's to pay for it.


Very true, we've each got our own issues to cover. I'm still going to be jealous of your Sig, though. :smt082

Have you been happy with the trade-up from the XDs to the Sig?

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Have you been happy with the trade-up from the XDs to the Sig?


Oh yeah. The XD is a fine gun, but the Sig fits my hand better and the SRT trigger is sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 and S&W .357.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Glock 19

Browning Buckmark

yes, the second one's a little odd but................DARN FUN TO SHOOT


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll have to go with my 9mm Sig p229 SAS Gen II, :smt023 Todd, I love that thing, and a S&W 686 + with a 4" barrel.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Glock 17 & GP100


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

My two guns would be chosen for practicality, I guess. 

1. My H&K USP .40: Always works, no exceptions.

2. My S&W 432 PD Airweight .32 magnum revolver: 6 shots of rather obscure fury.


----------

